#kubuntu-council 2017-11-21
<clivejo> what are thoughts on putting an email out on -users -devel asking for people to sub to Kubuntu YouTube channel and explain we are looking to get 1,000 subs to unlock the Live Chat ?
<valorie> oh, good idea!
<valorie> I had no idea that was locked
<clivejo> wrong terminology
<clivejo> you need 1000 subs to activate it
<valorie> I've never spent much time on youtube
<valorie> just watched random stuff people link me to
#kubuntu-council 2017-11-22
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> OK, I think you've missed the point about nation builder, no matter. Do we have a Patron account for Kubuntu ?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> No, but we should get one.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Email to users list re YouTube channel subscriptions sent 😁
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Right back to bed, it's 4am UK time, I woke up with indigestion from Spicy Chicken wings, and Pantomime insomnia, lol. Catch you all later.
<clivejo> so I managed to speak with Clemens about river (old KCI server) which is still active.  I proposed the idea of using it as a test server for anyone wanting to work on a new CI rewritten in Python
<clivejo> thoughts on that?
<clivejo> He is fine with us using it as such
<clivejo> I believe it is based in Australia or somewhere in that area of the world, so can be a bit slow at times
<clivejo> would like to hear yofel's opinion
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Actually I think it would be better to have a new clean server, leaving both River and the current as reference servers, so we can check on how stuff got setup in the past etc...
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Also I think we need to get hold of @yofel to discuss any costs he might still be incurring for Linode stuff, and what action he would like us to take. i.e take over funding, sort out new provider.... ec..
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Sick_Rimmit We got linode free for another year. Phil may need paying for the period between that year starting and the expiry of our old spnsorship though.
#kubuntu-council 2017-11-23
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Oh Fantastic News !!
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Do we have a contact point at Linode, was it @ahoneybun that arranged this again ?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yea it was me
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> You beauty @ahoneybun what a guy !!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Lol I'm in Florida
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Perhaps ask them if they want a specific Sponsor message, in the Kafe ?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Mm not sure
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> They are sponsoring one more time I believe, so this is the last I think
#kubuntu-council 2017-11-26
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie A package for you: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bikeshed
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, nice one
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> it was the name, more than the contents :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Fwd from bcooksley: <bcooksley> Lovely, Kubuntu's Wikis are apparently our responsibility
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Ben set it up, did he not?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> So not sure how it can be a surprise that is there........
<valorie> no, it's the ubuntu wiki
<valorie> try https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Development?action=login
<valorie> and you just get a page of barf
<valorie> ha, husband home early -- probably because it was pouring where he is, too!
<valorie> we don't really use that wiki anymore, because there are even worse problems with it, than the regular skinned ubuntu wiki
<valorie> so maybe we should just tell rt to kill it if they want?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I assumed he was refering to our Phab wiki
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> as why would Ben from KDE have anything to do with a kubuntu.org site?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> got i now :)
<valorie> I assume the writer saw the K and thought it was a kde site
#kubuntu-council 2019-11-19
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://bigdaddylinux.com/kubuntu-19-10-kde-as-it-should-be/
<valorie> nice!
